# P320 Upgrade Notice



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I received my 1st Upgrade notice from Sig CS 2 days ago, verifying my return address.
It won't be long now.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

Received my RMA and shipping emails on Friday. My P320 arrived at Sig Tuesday. the 4-6 week clock has started.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Still waiting to receive my new P226 RX. Not sure if anyone has dropped one of these. I do not intend to be the first to try it.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It is always a good idea not to drop loaded firearms. But the P226 is a hammer-fired pistol completely unlike the striker-fired P320.


----------

